# Jenkins Userverwaltung



## Gast2 (8. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

kann man im Jenkins einstellen, das ein User nur bestimmte Jobs sehen kann und nicht alle?


----------



## tfa (8. Jun 2011)

Ja, mit der projektbasierten Matrix-Zugriffssteuerung.


----------



## Gast2 (8. Jun 2011)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> Ja, mit der projektbasierten Matrix-Zugriffssteuerung.



Ja die habe ich aber wo kann ich da einzelene Jobs für den User ausblenden lassen?


----------



## tfa (9. Jun 2011)

Du kannst in der Konfiguration des Jobs die Option "Projektbasierte Sicherheit aktivieren" anklicken. Dort kannst du deine User berechtigen.


----------



## Gast2 (9. Jun 2011)

ok schau ich nachher gleich mal nach


----------



## Gast2 (9. Jun 2011)

Also ich hab das jetzt mal bei einem Projekt versucht. Und nur die Rolle admin eingetragen. Dann können die anderen User den Job aber immer noch ausführen, das sollen Sie aber nicht am Besten wäre es wenn Sie den Job gar nicht sehen würden. Geht sowas?


----------



## tfa (9. Jun 2011)

Dann hast du vielleicht in den allgemeinen Jenkins-Einstellungen dem anonymous-User das generelle Lese-Recht für Jobs gegeben. Nimm das mal raus. Dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## Gast2 (9. Jun 2011)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> Dann hast du vielleicht in den allgemeinen Jenkins-Einstellungen dem anonymous-User das generelle Lese-Recht für Jobs gegeben. Nimm das mal raus. Dann sollte es gehen.



Ah hast recht hat sich überschnitten. Prima geht, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab =)


----------

